# Tying tubes to pouches, what do you use?



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi guys, just wondering what you use to tie your tubes to your pouch? I've been using tbg or left over bits of latex but it's a bit of a handful without a band jig. I've seen people using bank line and stuff but I was worried this might cut into the tubing and cause premature wear.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Cotton string and a constrictor knot is very reliable.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I also use cotton string with a constrictor knot. Make a simple pouch tying jig. It makes everything so much easier.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Office bands / Hair tying bands. TBG strips work great - also waxed butchers twine and a constrictor knot.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Cotton string and a constrictor knot.


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Cheers everyone. Any one tried the inside strands of paracord, it's polypropylene, you could melt the ends to prevent fraying

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I use a jig and the chinese tying ribbon stuff for tying flats and tubes to the pouch. It won't damage the bands/tubes no matter how tight you get it.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> I use a jig and the chinese tying ribbon stuff for tying flats and tubes to the pouch. It won't damage the bands/tubes no matter how tight you get it.


I tried that ribbon, but it always slips towards the pouch ????


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I use waxed leather sewing thread. Buy on EBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

If you're talking pseudo tapers, I've had them slip a few times where the tubes come together to form the loop. Never had problems with slippage at the pouch end. Just tied up a few sets of flats yesterday with the tying ribbon stuff to connect the flats to the pouch. I'll probably use "scrap" (broken bands) rubber for attaching to the forks. Latex on latex seems to form a pretty secure hold.


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

I've used the trusty constrictor knot, and MetroGrade's method, both using the ribbon stuff on a few sets of 1842 n 1632 without slippage. I started using the ribbon cause somebody mentioned it doesn't cut into the bands as much. Just my $0.02 
... it does seem to be more prone to slip if you try to use the ribbon by itself to tie pseudo tapers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

I've ordered some 1mm waxed sewing thread. I'll see how I get on with that, should be easier that tbg without a jig, really I ought to make or get one, I'm just a lazy swine 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

SLINGDUDE said:


> If you're talking pseudo tapers, I've had them slip a few times where the tubes come together to form the loop. Never had problems with slippage at the pouch end. Just tied up a few sets of flats yesterday with the tying ribbon stuff to connect the flats to the pouch. I'll probably use "scrap" (broken bands) rubber for attaching to the forks. Latex on latex seems to form a pretty secure hold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate! Is that ribbon stuff elasticated? Or do you tie it like string?

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I too avoid the use of a jig. Just some waxed cotton twine and a constrictor knot seem to do the trick.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Latex on latex for me, either TBG leftovers or #64 Alliance Sterling office bands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

AlDermietzel said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> > If you're talking pseudo tapers, I've had them slip a few times where the tubes come together to form the loop. Never had problems with slippage at the pouch end. Just tied up a few sets of flats yesterday with the tying ribbon stuff to connect the flats to the pouch. I'll probably use "scrap" (broken bands) rubber for attaching to the forks. Latex on latex seems to form a pretty secure hold.
> ...


Yes, it's thin elastic ribbon. Stretches well.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> If you're talking pseudo tapers, I've had them slip a few times where the tubes come together to form the loop. Never had problems with slippage at the pouch end. Just tied up a few sets of flats yesterday with the tying ribbon stuff to connect the flats to the pouch. I'll probably use "scrap" (broken bands) rubber for attaching to the forks. Latex on latex seems to form a pretty secure hold.
> 
> 20190818_103644.jpg


It slips a bit when I tie flats to the pouch. Maybe I am not tying it tight enough. I will give it another go (for the third time), and see what I did wrong.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I tried different things cuffs fishing line inside of paracord office bands dental floss scraps from used bands Teflon tape the ribbon stuff and tubes u can pull off no ties at pouch my ties never fail always ahead of it


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

If you tie without the use of a jig to prestretch, how do you keep the pouch from curling??


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Office bands / Hair tying bands. TBG strips work great - also waxed butchers twine and a constrictor knot.


I also use wax on cotton twine...very good grip so I am more confident a out the knot holding.

But my new favorite is the black crystal string.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

wrap and tuck with a piece of #32 rubber band.


----------

